# Australian Sausages????



## CEYLON220

In one ship that I served in on the Far East Station served up tinned sausages ,a product from Australia, not the round type that we were used to but triangular shaped,they had a taste of their own, some bright spark said that they were made from Kangaroo meat, after all these years I often wonder if he was right---what ever they put in them I for one enjoyed them and have often wondered if they are still being produced and are they available in the UK. Anyone else sampled these when out there?


----------



## Cisco

Plumrose, in Northern Victoria, were still canning something they called sausage a few years ago.. probly still are..made from 'parts of the pig that have no name'


----------



## clevewyn

CEYLON220 said:


> some bright spark said that they were made from Kangaroo meat


Nah, those jump out of the tin when the lid comes off.


----------



## Alistair Macnab

*Ready-Made Oz Patties......*

Used to carry ready-made hamburger patties from Australia to the USA.
Apparently, the USA laws at that time allowed pure beef patties to have a small percentage of 'other' meats incorporated into them and still be called 'pure beef'. Rumor had it that the 'other' from Oz was, in fact 'roo meat!
Of course, this is many years ago and laws change but my children, when small, would always want to bounce their burgers off the table to test whether the patties were from Down Under!


----------



## Cisco

'Other meat' reminds me of a Hormel -the Spam people- product you can buy in Oz...'Picnic Ham'.
It contains 'mechanically separated chicken'... scary stuff


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Cisco said:


> 'Other meat' reminds me of a Hormel -the Spam people- product you can buy in Oz...'Picnic Ham'.
> It contains 'mechanically separated chicken'... scary stuff


A friend of mine worked for a while in a modern meat factory in North Wales. 
she has never eaten hot dogs or sausages or canned meat of any description since. 
Her account of how the bones of chickens, pigs, turkeys etc are forced at high pressure through meat stripping machines, and the resultant glutinous mess is made into these products has put her off for life. 
They reckon that mad cow disease originated in this method of meat production.
regards, 
Pat(Sad)


----------



## artysan

Palethorpes tinned triangular shaped sausages ready cooked staple luxury food
1958-1960 chatty chapmans tins around 5 lbs white label black writing open both ends push out cylinder of meat which then divided into triangular shaped vertical slices no skins quite tasty when heated. Not seen after 1960


----------



## Pat Thompson

Greetings,

Artysan, I remember the Palethorpes offerings as an apprentice 1963-67... they were truly disgusting.


----------



## cueball44

Cisco said:


> Plumrose, in Northern Victoria, were still canning something they called sausage a few years ago.. probly still are..made from 'parts of the pig that have no name'


A mate of mine who worked in a place processing these sausage meats told me that the pigs ears,tails,snouts and stripped trotters were all mixed in with whatever else they could salvage off the carcass, But once they had mixed the sage and onion stuff in with it, Things didn't look that bad, Anyway i hope you enjoy the next ''Full English Breakfast''(Ouch) that you have,'cueball44'.


----------



## trotterdotpom

"Picnic Ham" in Australia is the same as "Luncheon Meat" in the UK.

Spam gets its name from "Steam Pressed Animal Meat" or something similar.

According to my vegetarian cousin, that "Chicken loaf" stuff is made from all the red wobbly bits of a chicken minced up, bleached and pressed together. I think he thought he was putting me off.

Those tinned sausages went well with tinned tomatoes - probably nothing organic in either but they tasted great.

Close your eyes, think of England and eat up!

John T.


----------



## John Dryden

In sunny old Hull there is a butchers shop that imports special ingredients to make Aussie bangers (snags) from Sydney.He started this venture due to a request from some of the Aussie rugby league players over here and apparently he,s doing a roaring trade.


----------



## chadburn

Most probably that is the "Golden Rule", slap on a bit of Tabasco, close your eye's and eat up. If you are not ill afterward's fine, most of the Cook's I came across were never without a ciggie in their mouth's.


----------



## Sister Eleff

trotterdotpom said:


> "Picnic Ham" in Australia is the same as "Luncheon Meat" in the UK.


 ... and don't forget the other Aussie pressed stuff - 'Devon'!!!??


----------



## RayJordandpo

John Dryden said:


> In sunny old Hull there is a butchers shop that imports special ingredients to make Aussie bangers (snags) from Sydney.He started this venture due to a request from some of the Aussie rugby league players over here and apparently he,s doing a roaring trade.


I was going to ask you where it is John so I could make a beeline for it next time home but after reading Pat Kennedy's and Cueball's posting of meat processing methods I think I will stick to Bob Carvers.


----------



## John Dryden

You will be safe Ray,he just imports the herbs and spices and makes them with his own meat.If you google''Australian sausages Hull'' all the info in the HDM.


----------



## jmcg

*Palethorpes*- still going strong in Market Drayton, Shropshire. A big player in the supply of pies and other meat containing products to ALL the major supermarket incuding M&S, Waitrose etc. They trade under a parent or subsidiary Pork Farms Ltd


----------



## funnelstays

CEYLON220 said:


> In one ship that I served in on the Far East Station served up tinned sausages ,a product from Australia, not the round type that we were used to but triangular shaped,they had a taste of their own, some bright spark said that they were made from Kangaroo meat, after all these years I often wonder if he was right---what ever they put in them I for one enjoyed them and have often wondered if they are still being produced and are they available in the UK. Anyone else sampled these when out there?


Toblerone Sausages?


----------



## reefrat

Roo meat in hamburger. True,, the change in U.S. health regulations resulted in a catastrophic drop in the returns to roo shooters as the only market remaining was pet food., The raw material in suasages and pies referred to in other posts is known in the trade as emulsified offal, sounds delicious doesn't it


----------



## Billieboy

reefrat said:


> Roo meat in hamburger. True,, the change in U.S. health regulations resulted in a catastrophic drop in the returns to roo shooters as the only market remaining was pet food., The raw material in suasages and pies referred to in other posts is known in the trade as emulsified offal, sounds delicious doesn't it


The change in the FDA regulations regarding kangaroo meat resulted also in a boom in roo population which has still not been brought under control, or so I've heard!


----------



## Bob Murdoch

reefrat said:


> Roo meat in hamburger. True,, the change in U.S. health regulations resulted in a catastrophic drop in the returns to roo shooters as the only market remaining was pet food., The raw material in suasages and pies referred to in other posts is known in the trade as emulsified offal, sounds delicious doesn't it


Still think of, and laugh at, the Sydney 2JJ (I think) drive time 'advert' for pet food for your 'roo. 'Filled with nutritious terriers. Open the can and you can hear them barking'.
Even if I am a doggy person, I still like that one. Way back in the 70's
Bob(Jester)


----------



## cmakin

Alistair Macnab said:


> Used to carry ready-made hamburger patties from Australia to the USA.
> Apparently, the USA laws at that time allowed pure beef patties to have a small percentage of 'other' meats incorporated into them and still be called 'pure beef'. Rumor had it that the 'other' from Oz was, in fact 'roo meat!
> Of course, this is many years ago and laws change but my children, when small, would always want to bounce their burgers off the table to test whether the patties were from Down Under!


If I am not mistaken, Farrel Lines had purpose built reefer container ships built for the AUS to US run. According to the rumbling that I heard, they were specifically catering to the Golden Arches folks. Of course the rumor about them being Kangaroo meat was certainly rampant. Not sure about the percentage of beef to 'roo that was or was not acceptable. I do know that not too long after the runs stopped, MacDonald's was then advertising their burgers as 100% US beef. . . . .


----------



## trotterdotpom

In the '70s there was a massive stink about Australian beef exports to the US being switched for kangaroo meat - took the industry a long time to get over it.

I remember seeing Bear Line (I think) LASH ships in Tasmania (Burnie, I think) loading for the US - but have an idea they picked up potatoes there.

John T.


----------



## degsy

***berland is your proper sausage, ther aint nothing like a bloody good length of ***berland.............as you may guess I am just finishing a night shift and I am hungry. Just been on the chips on ships thread, God help that frying pan when I get in, shove your All Bran an Skimmed Milk this morning(Jester)(Jester)


----------



## tracyleanne

How about that "camp pie" from down under the ships cat would'nt eat it , mutton me thinks. As for saussages ....Lips & a..holes


----------



## Ray Mac

tracyleanne said:


> How about that "camp pie" from down under the ships cat would'nt eat it , mutton me thinks. As for saussages ....Lips & a..holes


Tracyleanne Camp Pie:sweat: From down under(Thumb) whatever (Jester)

Ray


----------



## alan ward

RayJordandpo said:


> I was going to ask you where it is John so I could make a beeline for it next time home but after reading Pat Kennedy's and Cueball's posting of meat processing methods I think I will stick to Bob Carvers.


That place has one right downbank we called in last time over.My memories go back to when he was outside Trinity Church and I bouht my oldest boy a bag of chips there on his last day.Since the loss of the Gainsborough Bob Carvers was a icon of Hull to us,


----------



## Satanic Mechanic

The following countries are allowed to make sausages:

UK
Germany
Spain

Everyone else should stop

As for bacon the following countries are allowed to produce
UK 
Denmark (export only)
Holland

Again everyone else should stop with a special mention for North America where some sort of permanent ban should be enforced - using military force if required


----------



## Oz.

Camp pie - horrible stuff, much worse than that godawful SPAM !
I think the 1970's meat scandal to USA was actually horse flesh put in with the beef. I believe it went on for years and yes, when discovered, it caused much long term problems in the meat industry here. I dont think roo meat could be mistaken for beef by either the texture, colouring or certainly not by taste - not at all sure about horse either .
Roo meat is now available in supermarkets here but its farmed meat, not freinds of Skippy out in the bush. Its a very healthy meat, low in all the thingies that make red meat unhealthy.


----------



## Ray Mac

Satanic Mechanic said:


> The following countries are allowed to make sausages:
> 
> UK
> Germany
> Spain
> 
> Everyone else should stop
> 
> As for bacon the following countries are allowed to produce
> UK
> Denmark (export only)
> Holland
> 
> Again everyone else should stop with a special mention for North America where some sort of permanent ban should be enforced - using military force if required


Dinna Firgit the Irish Bacon(Pint)(Pint)(Pint)


----------



## Satanic Mechanic

Burned Toast said:


> Dinna Firgit the Irish Bacon(Pint)(Pint)(Pint)


Aye its not bad - ok its allowed in


----------



## Alex Salmond

(EEK)Jeepers my boy recently decided he wanted to go Vegan and good on him a lot of young folk dont want to eat cows a#$es ,pigs willies etc.. and who can blame them,looking at some of the horror stories you guys are telling us on here I wish I had joined him years ago man you guys just hoover up anything that moves and a lot that doesnt scary stuff,as an aside does anyone remember a movie called "Soylent Green"with Charlton Heston ?? maybe thats where were going in the future,check it out.(Wave)


----------



## alan ward

SPAM ww2 American introduction,name comes from Spiced ham,memorable as a breakfast,heart stopping,artery clogging fritter.


----------



## Pat Kennedy

alan ward said:


> SPAM ww2 American introduction,name comes from Spiced ham,memorable as a breakfast,heart stopping,artery clogging fritter.


I quite like a Spam sandwich with mustard, its very tasty now and again. 
However, in Guam they more or less live on Spam, per capita consumption is 16 cans per year, and in Hawaii, Mac Donalds have spamburgers on the menu!


----------



## Cisco

Oz. said:


> Roo meat is now available in supermarkets here but its farmed meat,


As in shot on the farm after it had hopped in from the bush?


----------



## alan ward

Cisco said:


> As in shot on the farm after it had hopped in from the bush?


We have served,kangaroo,kudu and ostrich all popular particularly the ostrich tastes like good steak.All game is well received with venison favourite,ever tried flash fried pigeon breast?just like fillet.


----------



## Ray Mac

Pat Kennedy said:


> I quite like a Spam sandwich with mustard, its very tasty now and again.
> However, in Guam they more or less live on Spam, per capita consumption is 16 cans per year, and in Hawaii, Mac Donalds have spamburgers on the menu!


Just before I retired Mick, the Ch.Cook said put on some Spam Fritters on the menu, I said OK but naa bugger will eat them how wrong I was went down a treat, some will eat any old s***te as long as it's covered in sauce.(Eats) 


Ray(LOL)(Smoke)


----------



## tsell

There's a specialist deli about a half mile from me that sells all kinds of game including kangaroo, buffalo steaks, ostrich, crocodile and just about anything else you can think of.
I regularly shop there and haven't had anything I didn't like. Most of the meats are very lean and crocodile is not unlike chicken and they are farmed for their meat.

Taff


----------



## spongebob

I used to buy the Kangaroo steaks from Coles supermarket, a tasty gamey lean meat that I enjoyed in spite of the family's accusations about eating Skippy.
I tried Emu at a Tauranga restaurant and again a nice experience.
Crocodile is available at a local boutique butcher so that is the next ambition.
If Kiwis would only get a taste for Possum we would save the forests from destruction by reducing a population that currently exceeds that of the sheep.

Bob


----------



## alan ward

We thought about starting a `Wild at Heart`menu,you know`You`ve seen the series now eat the cast`but the missus said no we`ve already tried that with Bright Eyes rabbit pie and it didn`t do too well.The biggest surprise I`ve had recently is with that bloody goat


----------



## Dickyboy

I must give Bilbie a go, if it's available down there in Oz.


----------



## dom

*dom*

not sure if their on the endangered list,go for the platapus


----------



## alan ward

spongebob said:


> I used to buy the Kangaroo steaks from Coles supermarket, a tasty gamey lean meat that I enjoyed in spite of the family's accusations about eating Skippy.
> I tried Emu at a Tauranga restaurant and again a nice experience.
> Crocodile is available at a local boutique butcher so that is the next ambition.
> If Kiwis would only get a taste for Possum we would save the forests from destruction by reducing a population that currently exceeds that of the sheep.
> 
> Bob


I see your on the north island,my son Neil has just finished working in the O`Connell Street bistro in Auckland


----------



## Satanic Mechanic

alan ward said:


> We thought about starting a `Wild at Heart`menu,you know`You`ve seen the series now eat the cast`but the missus said no we`ve already tried that with Bright Eyes rabbit pie and it didn`t do too well.The biggest surprise I`ve had recently is with that bloody goat


How about Meerkat, nothing complicated just keep it simples

Just for a giggle you could dress it up in a bloody smoking jacket as well.

I am seriously going to serve venison for christmas dinner one year and yes there will be a ping pong ball painted red on the serving plate


----------



## alan ward

Why the hell not?I could get any old sort of meat and tell `em it`s meerkat.
We`ve had reindeer on the menu,I told all the kids it was Rudolph.The missus took me to one side and told me to shut the f**k up,as the parents were getting grief.
I think I`m in the wrong job sometimes


----------



## kevjacko

Tinned sausages with BP were smetimes put on the breakfast menu as Oxford Sausage' they had a savoury taste if I remember right a bit like the filling in a scotch pie. Now theres an artery clogger for you.


----------



## Tony Selman

***berland is your proper sausage, ther aint nothing like a bloody good length of ***berland.............

All the girls in Carlisle say that. [=P]

Agree with you about the ***berland sausages though - best sausage on the planet.


----------



## oilkinger

We went to a lot of expense here in Oz in developing the triangular shaped sausage. It was especially designed for maritime use so it wouldn't roll off your plate at sea.


----------

